# Vus insurances



## Nipplez (Jun 30, 2019)

So my brother just got a bus and we are looking for around for insurance, anyone got loads on cheap insurance


----------



## mouse (Nov 7, 2019)

Based on GVWR it might have to be commercial ($$$) insurance. Depending on the state, when you get it converted you may be able to registered as an RV for cheaper rates.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 7, 2019)

Step 1. Convert so that bus can be titled as a motorhome. States vary but installing some/all of the following depending on your state.
Cooking appliance with onboard fuel source
Gas or electric fridge (many RVs have propane/ac refrigerators that run on propane when not hooked to shore power. ie while driving if without an adequate converter/generator)
Toilet with exterior evac
Heat/AC with power other than engine
Potable (drinkable) water supply. (some states allow for simple gravity fed systems that feed a faucet/basin from a 5 gallon bucket)
110v power supply
have adequate seatbelts Things You Need To Know About RV Seat Belt Laws - RVshare.com - https://rvshare.com/blog/things-need-know-rv-seat-belt-laws/

Step 2: Title as motorhome.
Step 3. Register/insure/inspect said RV/motorhome. (All motorhomes only require class D license with RV insurance even if vehicle is over GVW w Air Brakes despite what @mouse wrote above). You can even convert an extended frame tractor trailer with multiple rear axles/airbrakes & 13 speed+transmission to a motorhome and this still applies. Commercial insurance/CDL would only be required if carrying passengers as a bus or other commercial vehicle. By titling as a motorhome you formerly extricate the vehicle from any commercial to use exclusively for personal/recreational use.
Step 4: Drive off into the sunset

PS There are plenty of Skoolie websites that discuss anything & everything about this topic in depth. Much of that info is likely shared here on STP but this should get you started.


----------

